

Facebook’s traffic growth leaving rivals in the dust - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/07/facebooks-traffic-growth-leaving-rivals-in-the-dust/

======
pasbesoin
In the last couple of months, many of my friends and acquaintances have
suddenly hopped onto Facebook. They cross the spectrum of education and career
experiences, though most tend to be a more thoughtful lot.

It's just anecdote, but I've had a few times where anecdotal experience has
presaged an industry trend. Facebook, right now, feels like one of those
moments. I may be wrong, but in my life, it has a certain "buzz" at the
moment.

